# Ray Dionaldo FCS/Sayoc-Kali Charlotte Area Seminar!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to announce that Master Ray Dionaldo will be appearing for the first time in the Metro Charlotte, NC area!!!

He will hold a one-day seminar in Mooresville, NC (35 miles north of Charlotte, on I-77 North) at the Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy.

The seminar will cover a fascinating portion of the dynamic and practical principles of the blade, stick, and "hand-to-hand" arts of the Philippines.

Master Dionaldo is ranked as one of the top instructors in SAYOC KALI-SILAK under Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc.  Sayoc Kali is one of the top blade-oriented martial arts.

Mr. Dionaldo was also a personal student of the late Grandmaster of Modern Arnis, Remy A. Presas.

Guro Ray is also the founder of Filipino Combat Systems (FCS) Kali.  With over twenty years of experience, Master Dionaldo has a vast and impressive background in the martial arts.

Seminar details:
--------------------
When:
--------
Saturday, May 31st, 2003
  9:30 am - 10:00 am - Registration
10:00 am - 12:00 pm - Morning Session
12:00 pm -   1:00 pm - Lunch
  1:00 pm -   4:00 pm - Afternoon Session

Where:
---------
Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy
2187 Charlotte Hwy
Mooresville, NC (35 miles north of Charlotte, NC on I-77 North).

Cost:
---------
$75.00 - Cash

Check/Money order - Make out to Piedmont Kung-fu Arnis Academy

Contact:
-----------
Harold Evans
FCS-Kali of North Carolina State Rep.
336-375-7367
mail_harold@yahoo.com

Sifu Rick Panico
Owner, Hung Gar Kung Fu Academy
704-663-6305
fuhok@hotmail.com


----------



## Guro Harold (May 16, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Just posting a seminar reminder concerning Guro Ray's Charlotte area seminar for May 31st.

Take care,

Palusut


----------

